# Is India going to become a major consumer of Australian metals?



## legs (10 June 2007)

Is India going to become a major customer of Australian miners?? Is there going to be an infrastructure boom in India? Has anyone got any relevant articles I can read for both sides of the argument? I couldn't find a relevant thread.. if there is one can you point me to it please.. 
Your opinions are appreciated!


----------



## Santob (12 June 2007)

*Re: Is India going to become a major consumer of Australian metals??*

Yes yes and Yes.


----------



## legs (12 June 2007)

*Re: Is India going to become a major consumer of Australian metals??*



Santob said:


> Yes yes and Yes.




Thanks, the third yes so you have articles???


----------



## Santob (12 June 2007)

Ooops, i was overly enthusiastic with my Yeses. No I don' thave any specific articles, but any google search on Emerging Markets, BRICs or India Investment will lead to a plethora of articles.


----------



## Temjin (13 June 2007)

Good question too.

Are there any numbers or statistics on how India pars with China in terms of importing mineral resources from Australia? Volumn and growth rate, etc?


----------



## disarray (13 June 2007)

first google hit for search of " india commodities import" gives this helpful little page.

http://commerce.nic.in/eidb/default.asp

fifth google hit for "india commodities import projection" gives up

http://www.businessline.in/cgi-bin/print.pl?file=2007031801291300.htm&date=2007/03/18/&prd=iw&



> Under-investment in infrastructure and its negative effect on the pace of economic growth is well recognised. Huge investments planned in housing construction and infrastructure development sector are expected to create huge demand for a wide range of commodities including steel, base metals, cement, wood and many others. It is said that when a house is built, it creates market for as many as 250 commodities.
> 
> A new concept that is now engaging the attention of policy-makers and investors is the Special Economic Zones (SEZ). As many as 550 SEZs have been proposed so far. Notwithstanding the ongoing controversy over the desirability, economic importance and fragmentation of SEZs, huge investments are expected to flow into establishing scores of SEZs, which again translates into utilisation of a range of commodities.
> 
> ...




following pic edited (badly) for language


----------

